# Brute vs banshee



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aight guys quick question I was wondering how my 840 will do against a stock banshee there's a guy at work that has talked smack for a year almost so I'm gonna race my 840 brute with vfj 111 slip on hmf pc111 dyno tuned with dual snorks on 26" holeshots and was wondering if I'll have the slightest chance getting it tuned this weekend so I'll be racing next weekend sometime thanks for any advice


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

how far are you racing and on dirt pavment? ive raced some stock ones on dirt in 300 foot and out run them with my stock brute


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

It will be on pavement I'm sure. And prolly just see who gets the jump and that'll prolly be it


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well if your racing on pavement your going to get bet for sure you will probly get the jumpo but thats about it.Dont race hime a long ways if you can help it.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha yeah it'll just be fun to c the comparison


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

with a an 840 with a good tune you should be able to run with some slightly modded ones. but this is assuming you can leave the line worth a dam without a wheelie bar its almost impossible.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

All depends on how well he can ride 
Cousin has a 250R nothing has even come close to beating him even raced dirt bikes here at Turkey Bay thought for sure last month he was in over his head when guy from Ga. race him with a bored 250R Lonestar race bike nope cousin took him 3 races 
So really depends on the start and how fast he can shift


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah its going to be really hard to leave the line without the front end coming up i cant keep it down now and its not even tuned yet so i believe it will be close i dont think hes the best of riders so well see how it goes.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not going to sugar coat this one. Your gonna get *yr-ARS* handed to you. I ride with a slight-mod-banchee now and again and he can walk away from raptor 700s Can800's and every other person that wants to try his luck. there is no comparison 4 to 2 stroke. Hope you like that mixed oil smell....:haha: when he's not looking, Tie something heavy to the back of his bike to even the odds.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Umm I'm not sure if you have ever seen an 840 brute run or not but I know for a fact that it will be close. 

If it was a stock brute I would say no way and just let your buddy have his little bit of fame but an 840 is a completely different animal. 
Raptor 700's get beat pretty easily and thats having to go easy off the start. It would be even worse for them if I could leave wot. Yfz 450 same outcome. 

I dunno how good of a rider either rider is but I know the outcome of the races my 801 and the bikes it has been up against.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck. I have no idea how an 840 Brute runs, and I am sure it is a very different animal from the 750, but I can tell you mine against a stock Banshee was like ....well like I didn't even show up. I have never rode anything that tried to tear itself out of my hands more then that banshee either. Fun...but scary. If you can, have someone video you guys. I sure would realy like to see yours run, and beat a Banshee.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

750 lbs. vs 300 lbs. they roast an outlander max. I wish you the best of luck Cause I own a bruit, But *I can't see you pulling off that hat trick*. He beat me across a 200 ft mud pit, hit it at about 50 and skipped 4 times to the other side had to go back to pick up my pride after the race.... took me 5 min. and I was the only guy to hit that hole. mud would pull your shoes off.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you would really be surprised at the difference between stock brute and a built one. they really come alive when you add some compression and good cams.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute650i said:


> you would really be surprised at the difference between stock brute and a built one. they really come alive when you add some compression and good cams.


Sounds good. I'll tell you that if you do beat that banshee or even get close, I will be looking at some of your upgrades for myself. :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i hope he gets some vids. If he doesnt get close to beating it the the shee has more done that what he is leading us to believe or the FI brutes have along ways to go before they take the place of the carbed brute as far as drag racing goes.

I wish i had some good vids of some of my races.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hell just run him 300' on dirt and you should have a good advantage


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*maby a sand run in 4wd*. I 've done well against Raptors that way and even a can am 800 tie. short runs with more pull. I run an upgraded Bruit with 10 to one compression head work etc. love those bikes but as was stated earlier Banchee's are the pic. of drag bikes everywhere. they rip the bars from your hands. The powerban is incredible. Check U tube for a comparison. Well video it and we can all see the results. Wish my bike were 840 but I have no use for that much bike. I break enough just running stock-ish. Good luck hope you win I can show my Banchee friend the Vid.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

he is running a STOCK banshee there not that fast


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What kind of cams are you running? With 10:1 compression and head work you should be out ahead of the outty 800 by a few lengths. What tires were on the bikes? 

The above is in reference to S 750. but I see now you have 650 sra and not a 750 so your results are probably pretty close. One other thing is that with head work if your not running at least dual snorks you are not getting the full potential from your motor work.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Do it from a rolling start. U won't have to worry as much with ur front end down as he. Will


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

im running 26" stock tires off of a renegade im not sure whats exactly in it but shane aka(goatmanx) he built it like his 840 brute was built so im not to sure what it has and im doing some research on the dual snorkel setup now so im going to be doing that this weekend and prolly getting it tuned


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

My write up for dual snorks is in the how to's. They are a must for built motors.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok i got ya thank you i didnt know there were 2 or 3 pages of how tos


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

brute650i said:


> My write up for dual snorks is in the how to's. They are a must for built motors.


built up how much?
would i need this with HC pistons and cams?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If it was me I would do it to any motor. Its about a 10+ jet size difference on the carbed brutes. But if all your gonna be doing is mud riding then you could get away with only 1


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Update?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you let her eat or not?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...what happened with that?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

interested also, i hope it whooped up on that banshee. most banshee riders think they are the fastest bikes on the planet


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

drtj said:


> Do it from a rolling start. U won't have to worry as much with ur front end down as he. Will


I disagree, most guys with a banshee now how to keep them down very well! 

Anyway, i think if you run him in the dirt were you can get your tires spinning alittle you have a great chance. I dont know how your gonna keep the front end down on your monster racing on the street. I have 2 banshee's so i thought i would give my 2 cents, lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well it looks like somebody obviously got spanked.
If the guy knew how to ride the Banshee even half a$$,he took the Brute with no problems.I don't care if you've got an 840 kit or not. Power to weight ratio comes into play.The Banshee is much lighter,and if the rider knows how to shift it...you will not beat him.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> he is running a STOCK banshee there not that fast


Agreed, I've had a couple stock Shees and neither one was particularly impressive. I've ridden a couple that had a bit more compression and a good exhaust and some carb work and they were a whole different ball game.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Well it looks like somebody obviously got spanked.
> If the guy knew how to ride the Banshee even half a$$,he took the Brute with no problems.I don't care if you've got an 840 kit or not. Power to weight ratio comes into play.The Banshee is much lighter,and if the rider knows how to shift it...you will not beat him.


Are you sure? :nutkick:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep.
The rider has alot to do with it.
Do you disagree?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no i agree riders have something to do with it, but I strongly dissagree that the banshee wins everytime (as you so stated), regardless of rider or rider skills.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't recall saying a Banshee will win everytime. If that is how it came across I would like to clear it up that it's not what I meant.
What I'm saying is it doesn't matter if the Kawie has an 840 kit.That doesn't make an automatic win.You will definately have to know how to control the power of the 840 to beat the Banshee.Banshees are easy to ride,with smooth power delivery.It is much more forgiving if you make a mistake and need to recover.And also has a hell of a powerband to make up for it.If you were to launch out of the hole on the Brute and stand it up,the Banshee will be gone and you won't catch it.If you do the same on the Banshee,you have more clutch/shift options to get you out of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I don't recall saying a Banshee will win everytime.





monsterbrute750 said:


> If the guy knew how to ride the Banshee even half a$$, he took the Brute with no problems. I don't care if you've got an 840 kit or not..... if the rider knows how to shift it... *you will not beat him*.


Sounded like it to me.... :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

IF the rider knows how to shift it... *you will not beat him*.
Key word.:haha:
If he doesn't know how to shift it it's an easy win for the Brute.I guess what I should say is IF the rider on the Brute knows how to control the power,you won't beat him either.We will never know unless he chimes in and tells us what happened.I'm just trying to get the point out that the Banshee is one mean bike.There is a reason why it is the choice of drag racers everywhere.
:beat:
Still don't see where I said the Banshee will win "everytime."


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

All ill say is that banshees can be beat and be left wondering what happened. Been there done that. 

To be more of an even race to see what has the most power. I believe that both need wheelie bars or be set up for racing. A brute in trail for is to high to be able to leave the line very hard. While the banshee is very low and has little to no problem leaving the line.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

300' in the dirt, I'll go with the brute. 
I saw a stock brute with 26" bighorn 2's beat a stock banshee in a short drag ...I'd say it was rider error but he beat 2 different guys on the banshee


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Alot of it is the rider, 300ft in the dirt with good riders on both the 840 brute should kill a stock banshee. 300 ft on asphalt with the same riders and i think the banshee should win. But there is really only one way to find out. just do it. If the brute did or does win i want to try him with one of my banshee's! lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You need to tie the suspension down with ratchet straps, front and rear. tie it down as far as you can, and it won't wheelie too bad. We used to race a 700r Raptor on an 1/8 mile dragstrip and it worked wonders for us. Good luck, nobody likes to see a Brute get outran


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> .Banshees are easy to ride,with smooth power delivery.It is much more forgiving if you make a mistake and need to recover.And also has a hell of a powerband to make up for it.


I dont want to step on any toes.....but have you ever ridden a modded banshee monster? Too mee, the power delivery is insane. Stock banshees arent too bad but once you start modding them (pipe, port, stroke and carb it)....the powerband (delivery) hits like a ton of bricks. Before I bought my brute I had a 02 4 mill shee that was my trail quad. Kept the quad stock looking so it would be a sleeper for when all the raptors and 450s wanted to run. Really do miss that quad but I dont miss spending $35 on half gallon two stroke oil. 

Back to the OP question. Ive never seen a 840 brute run so it would be hard to determine an outcome. STOCK banshees are fairly slow, but since they are racing on pavement Id put my money on the Yamaha. But then again we are missing ton of factors (track length, tires, rider experience, weather) that could easily sway my predicament. Anyways, Good luck if you are still planning on running him.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ They already ran... there are videos in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Gotcha...cant seem to find the videos. What was the outcome?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry they are in their own thread

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4599&highlight=banshee


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Beachcruiser,
Yes I have ridden many Banshees. From bone stock to modified. I have owned and raced MX on everything from a Banshee to modded Raptors and 440 EX.
I just viewed the vid. Didn't look like much of a blowout to me. The Brute bareley won in the first vid. Yet bareley lost in the second.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Beachcruiser,
> Yes I have ridden many Banshees. From bone stock to modified. I have owned and raced MX on everything from a Banshee to modded Raptors and 440 EX.
> I just viewed the vid. Didn't look like much of a blowout to me. The Brute bareley won in the first vid. Yet bareley lost in the second.


Yeah i was alittle confused when you said banshees have a smooth power delievery. I can say this, IMO banshees are the most fun to ride. Love the brute and all, but its hard to beat the powerband of a twin 2stroke. 

I was really surprised that the brute kept up and beat the banshee, especially being that it was ported and piped.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's really hard to say. It wasn't a good race. Narrow dirt road with turns is not going to really put it to bed. Especially when you're racing a buddy, you don't wanna squeeze him off and take him out. They really need to run them in a 300 FT sand drag and on the pavement to see results.
I've always loved the Banshees too. I still have the dream of building another one. My buddy has a '98 sitting in his shed doing nothing. Been trying to get him to let it go but the price isn't right yet...LOL !!


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

I know the race could go either way because it all matters on the track you pick when I was doing the Atv Rodeos me on my Brute would beat them some times and then some times they would beat me and that goes the same for my Friend Mike on his Canam 800 Outlander but we were running a 1000ft Track


----------

